

Wikipedia: re-writing history - akolbe
http://wikipediocracy.com/2014/10/12/wikipedia-re-writing-history/

======
metasonix
Whassa matter, he caught The Mighty Wiki with its pants around its ankles, and
it isn't an "interesting story" for Hacker News?

How would you like it if Wikipedia defamed YOU personally for six years?

------
akolbe
For six years, Wikipedia named Boston College basketball player Joe Streater
as one of the key figures in the 1978–79 point shaving scandal. Streater was
innocent: he wasn't even on the team that season. Yet this spurious fact came
to be quoted by Associated Press, TV networks and countless others.

